# يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BITAR (31 مايو 2007)

كتب فى جريدة المساء المصريه بتاريج 31/5/2007
الاسكندريه / دينا زكى
يبدو ان مسلسل الفتاوى الغريبة والشاذة لن تنتهى والتى تثير الجدل وتشوة صورة الاسلام ... حيث قام المفكر الاسلامى جمال البنا شقيق الراحل حسن البنا مؤسس جماعة الاخوان المسلمين باصدار عدة فتاوى غريبة فى ندوة ( الحرية والاسلام )والتى نظمها مركز منتدى الحوار بمكتبة الاسكندرية وادارها
 د/ جابر عصفور رئيس المجلس الاعلى للثقافة
....اكد البنا ان الحجاب ليس فريضه اسلاميه بل تقليدقديم قبل ظهور الاديان السماويه وله فائدة فى حمايه الشعرمن الاتربة والشمس والغبار ووسيله سهلة لاثبات الاسلام.....وان النقاب اذا كان ضروريا فعلى المراة ان تخفى عند عند ارتدائه العين اليمنى وتضهر العين اليسرى.حتى يتم التعرف على هويتها .وعموما فهوا امر مرفوض لانه يطمس شخصيه المراة ... اضاف ان الاسلام لم يضع عقوبة للردة عنة والدليل على ذلك ان الارتداد عن الاسلام ذكر فى مواقع كثيرة بالقران الكريم ولكن لم يذكر الله عقابا . كما ان الارتداد عن الاسلام ظهر فى عهد الرسول اكثر من مرة ولكن الرسول لم يقتل من قاموا بة..
وانة لا يوجد نص قرانى او حديث نبوى يحرم التدخين فى نهار رمضان . وانة يمكن للصائم ان يتناول سيجارتين فقط فى اليوم ولا حرج عليه...


الرابط

http://www.almessa.net.eg/


----------



## anass_357 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ماذا تقول ؟؟؟؟؟
السجائر لم تكن حين ذاك يا ذكي آخر الزمن
وإذا قلت شيئ أحضر معه الحجة و الدليل


----------



## LOLA012 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى جدا يا بيتر على الموضوع ​


----------



## mamdooh (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

لا يفتى والبنا فى المدينه ---- على الاقل ده ارحم من ارضاع الكبير وبول البعير وبول...........


----------



## *sara* (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ذنبه على جنبه هالبنا لا يُمثَل الفتاوى الإسلاميِة الصحيحة و من أفتى بغير علم فليتبوَأ مقعَدَهُ من النَار 

:::::::::::*


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



anass_357 قال:


> ماذا تقول ؟؟؟؟؟
> السجائر لم تكن حين ذاك يا ذكي آخر الزمن
> وإذا قلت شيئ أحضر معه الحجة و الدليل


*ماذا تقصد *
*( يا ذكى ) *
*انا*
*ام *
*قائل الفتاوى *
*ولماذا لم تعلق *
*سوى *
*على السجائر فقط*
* وتركت الردة والحجاب والنقاب*
* وبعدين هو الى قال *
*مش انا*
* وبعدين قال *
*هذة الفتاوى فى*
* ندوة *
*والرابط موجود *
*دليل ايه الى عاوزة :thnk0001:*
*نسيت اقول ليك*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



LOLA012 قال:


> ميرسى جدا يا بيتر على الموضوع ​


*شكرا LOLAO12 *
*على مرورك*
*شكل صاحب هذة الفتاوى مدخن*
*والحدق يفهم*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mamdooh قال:


> لا يفتى والبنا فى المدينه ---- على الاقل ده ارحم من ارضاع الكبير وبول البعير وبول...........


*شكرا على مرورك *
*يا*
* mamdooh *
*وعلى هذا المثل*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*sara* قال:


> *ذنبه على جنبه هالبنا لا يُمثَل الفتاوى الإسلاميِة الصحيحة و من أفتى بغير علم فليتبوَأ مقعَدَهُ من النَار *
> 
> *:::::::::::*


*عموما شكرا على مروركsara:giveup:*


----------



## استفانوس (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*عجبي​*


----------



## mamdooh (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

اما عن اخر الفتاوى  
عن ابن شعبان عبد الرحيم اسكت الله صوته وخرم طبله ودنه اقر وافتاى والعهده على الراوى
انه (((( ان الفتحه مفتوحة   .......)   واوضح ذلك بقوله عندما نقراء الفتحة على احد الفتيات فان جميع من يقراء الفاتحة مع العريس فهم جميعا فتحوها)))) على وزن الفاتحة
ااكد مرة ثانيه ان العهده على الراوى
انا لم اقل شيى الذى قال ذلك هو ابن الفنان الشعبى شعبان عبد الرحيم فى احد الفضائيات
اما انا فلم اسمع ذلك ولكن نقل لى فهل يتبرع احد الاخــــــــــوه بالتاكيد او النفى مع ايضاح الاسباب
افيضونا افضاكم الله


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



استفانوس قال:


> *عجبي​*


*حقا عجبى*
* يا استفانوس*
*رجال الدين يتحدثون فى *
*القرن 21*
*   فى  طرائف وعجايب*
*اشكرك على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mamdooh قال:


> اما عن اخر الفتاوى
> عن ابن شعبان عبد الرحيم اسكت الله صوته وخرم طبله ودنه اقر وافتاى والعهده على الراوى
> انه (((( ان الفتحه مفتوحة .......) واوضح ذلك بقوله عندما نقراء الفتحة على احد الفتيات فان جميع من يقراء الفاتحة مع العريس فهم جميعا فتحوها)))) على وزن الفاتحة
> ااكد مرة ثانيه ان العهده على الراوى
> ...


*جديده *
* بجد*
* جديده*
* د *
*غلب*
* المفتى والبنا *
*من فضلك *
*وبدون زعل*
* علشان الامور تمشى*
* اين رقم الحديث والرابط*
*علشان سعد الصغير*
* هو كمان ما يفتيش *
*ويقول اكل العنب حرااااااام*
*الرابط*
* العنب العنب العنب*
*شكرا mamdooh*​


----------



## anass_357 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *ماذا تقصد *
> *( يا ذكى ) *
> *انا*
> *ام *
> ...



أنا انتظر دليلك على أحر من الجمر
لكن تأكد من الخبر قبل نشره فأنت أيضاً تأخد وزر ما تكتب


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



anass_357 قال:


> أنا انتظر دليلك على أحر من الجمر
> لكن تأكد من الخبر قبل نشره فأنت أيضاً تأخد وزر ما تكتب[/quote*]*​*دليل ايه*
> * الى انت عايزة*
> *انا نقلت خبر*
> ...


----------



## anass_357 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> anass_357 قال:
> 
> 
> > أنا انتظر دليلك على أحر من الجمر
> ...


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



anass_357 قال:


> BITAR قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههههههههه أبهرتني
> ...


----------



## anass_357 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> anass_357 قال:
> 
> 
> > *اكرر *
> ...


----------



## BITAR (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



anass_357 قال:


> BITAR قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههههه
> ...


----------



## Ramzi (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

أخ BITAR
أنا برأيي تقص لسان من كتب في الجريدة 
و أن يبقى اللسان يتحدث بالخبر و تقدمه لصديقنا anass_357 لعله سيصدق !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BITAR (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Ramzi Sawaged قال:


> أخ BITAR
> أنا برأيي تقص لسان من كتب في الجريدة
> و أن يبقى اللسان يتحدث بالخبر و تقدمه لصديقنا anass_357 لعله سيصدق !!!!!!!!!!!


*المهم كلمته قائلا*
*الخبر منشور فى*
*جريدة محمديه حكوميه*
*وليس خاصه*
*قائل الفتوى شقيق *
*مؤسس الاخوان*
*والمستمعون محمديون*
*تصور عاوز*
*دليل:bomb:*
*ياريت حد يكون*
*صور الندوة فيديوا*
*يرسلها لى*
*شكرا على مرورك*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## anass__357 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> anass_357 قال:
> 
> 
> > *واضح*
> ...


----------



## anass__357 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *المهم كلمته قائلا*
> * الخير منشور فى*
> * جريدة محمديه حكوميه*
> * وليس خاصه*
> ...



ههههههههه
لن تجدها
ولو مفبركة


----------



## anass__357 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Ramzi Sawaged قال:


> أخ BITAR
> أنا برأيي تقص لسان من كتب في الجريدة
> و أن يبقى اللسان يتحدث بالخبر و تقدمه لصديقنا anass_357 لعله سيصدق !!!!!!!!!!!



أنا علمي لا أصدق إلا بالأدلة و البراهين اليقينة
لا ما يقال بالهوى


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



anass__357 قال:


> BITAR قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



anass__357 قال:


> أنا علمي لا أصدق إلا بالأدلة و البراهين اليقينة
> لا ما يقال بالهوى


*الادله *
*بتاعتك *
*انها يعنى*
* يكون مذكور*
* بالقران التبرك ببول الرسول وفضلاته طاهرة وممكن صائم رمضان يشرب سجارتين*
*ولا عايز دليل منيين بالظبط تحياتى *
*ملحوظة*
*انا مجبتش سيره ارضاع الكبير *
*علشان صاحب*
* الفتوى د/ عزت شحاتة *
*محول للتحقيق بمعرفة الازهر *
*تحياتى*​


----------



## anass__357 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> anass__357 قال:
> 
> 
> > *اكرر*
> ...


----------



## anass__357 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *الادله *
> *بتاعتك *
> *انها يعنى*
> * يكون مذكور*
> ...



الأدلة هي ما تجعل كل شيئ منطقي
و الكلام بدون علم كلام فــــــــــــــــارغ


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



anass__357 قال:


> BITAR قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## ابو القاسم (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

السلام عليكم
بيتار هناك شيء عندنا نحن المسلمين ما يسمى بالإجتهاد وهو يختص بالأمور التي لم ينزل بها دليل شرعي من القرآن اي نص ثابت واضح صريح او حديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن هنا يجتهد اهل العلم وللإجتها شروط فلا يجوز اي شخص ان يجتهد فيقوم الشخص بإستنباط احكام شرعية من القرآن والسنة على الفعل الصادر والذي لا يوجد به دليل شرعي واضح بهذا الخصوص.


----------



## anass__357 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> anass__357 قال:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



anass__357 قال:


> الأدلة هي ما تجعل كل شيئ منطقي
> و الكلام بدون علم كلام فــــــــــــــــارغ


*هذا الرابط *
*هدى لك *
*وهو احد المواقع المحمديه *
*وبه الدليل على صحة *
*فتوى البول وارضاع الكبير*​http://www.albawaba.com/ar/news/265077
*تحياتى*


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



anass__357 قال:


> BITAR قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههههه
> ...


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*رايك ايه لسه عاوز دليل*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## anass__357 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *رايك ايه لسه عاوز دليل*
> *تحياتى*​



"التي أثارت جدلاً واسعاً"
أنا قلت لك لماذا جمعت التبرك على الجميع
مع أن امرآة لجهلها أخطئت
إفهم يا نزيـــق


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



anass__357 قال:


> "التي أثارت جدلاً واسعاً"
> أنا قلت لك لماذا جمعت التبرك على الجميع
> مع أن امرآة لجهلها أخطئت
> إفهم يا نزيـــق


*بالله عليك*
* الرابط الثالث*
* لم تفهم منه شىء*
*عموما اخر مرة سوف ارد عليك *
* قائل وصاحب ومردد الفتوى مفتى الجمهورية كما هو موجود بالرابط فى المشاركه السابقه لى *
* وعلى فكرة *
*انا مش عاوز اعرف يعنى ايه*
*( نزيق) *
*ولكن اقول لك*
* كل*
* اناء*
*( ينضح بما فيه ):spor22:*
*تحياتى *​


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ابو القاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بيتار هناك شيء عندنا نحن المسلمين ما يسمى بالإجتهاد وهو يختص بالأمور التي لم ينزل بها دليل شرعي من القرآن اي نص ثابت واضح صريح او حديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن هنا يجتهد اهل العلم وللإجتها شروط فلا يجوز اي شخص ان يجتهد فيقوم الشخص بإستنباط احكام شرعية من القرآن والسنة على الفعل الصادر والذي لا يوجد به دليل شرعي واضح بهذا الخصوص.


*شكرا ابو القاسم *
*على المرور والرد*
*ولكن ما يدهشنى ويدهشك اكيد ايضا *
*هذة الفتاوى المقززه للنفس*
*وصادرة من*
*مفتى الجمهورية*
*( التبرك ببول الرسول & والرسول طاهر حتى فضلاته )*
*ومن استاذ ورئيس قسم الحديث بجامعه الازهر د / عزت *
*( ارضاع الكبير )*
*والعالم جمال البنا*
*شقيق حسن البنا مؤسس جماعة الاخوان المسلمين*
*( شرب سيجارتين اثناء نهار رمضان )*
*قائلين الفتاوى*
*علماء مسلمين*
*والمستمعون لها مسلمين*
*والمنفذون لها بالطبع مسلمين *
*ولكن لغرابتها( اى الفتاوى)*
*تم طرحها فى المنتدى *
*تحياتى*​


----------



## mm62maher (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ياسيدى يما فى الجراب ياحاوى دة جزاء اين الباقى الرب يقويك


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mm62maher قال:


> ياسيدى يما فى الجراب ياحاوى دة جزاء اين الباقى الرب يقويك


*شكرا على مرورك *
*يا *
*mm62maher*

*الرب يقوينا جميعا*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

و سؤلنا هنا ما هو مصير هذا المفتى بعد هذه الفتاوي الصريحة عن الحجاب و  التدخين هل سوف يعرض للتحقيق كما تعرض صاحب فتوى رضاعة الكبير و التبرك ببول النبي و قاذوراته ههههههههههه عنجد يا مسلمين كل يوم بطلع شيء جديد بهاذا الإسلام و هو ينهار تدريجياً فعلاً الإسلام ينهار


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> و سؤلنا هنا ما هو مصير هذا المفتى بعد هذه الفتاوي الصريحة عن الحجاب و  التدخين هل سوف يعرض للتحقيق كما تعرض صاحب فتوى رضاعة الكبير و التبرك ببول النبي و قاذوراته ههههههههههه عنجد يا مسلمين كل يوم بطلع شيء جديد بهاذا الإسلام و هو ينهار تدريجياً فعلاً الإسلام ينهار


صاحب فتوى حول للتحقبق ( ولازال التحقيق مستمرا)
صاحب فتوى البول ( بعد مباحثات مع مشيخة الازهر تراجع وسوف يقوم بسحب كتبه المدون فيها هذة الفنوى)
 بحجه (انها لا تناسب العصر)
طبعا علشان دلوقتى فى مياة معدنيه ومرشحات مائيه!!!!!
صاحب التدخين شقيق موسس الاخوان اذا فكلامه يطاع ااطاعه عمياء
ولمعلوماتى لم يتنازل الى الان !!!!!!!
شكرا على مرورك
تحياتى


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



bitar قال:


> صاحب فتوى حول للتحقبق ( ولازال التحقيق مستمرا)
> صاحب فتوى البول ( بعد مباحثات مع مشيخة الازهر تراجع وسوف يقوم بسحب كتبه المدون فيها هذة الفنوى)
> بحجه (انها لا تناسب العصر)
> طبعا علشان دلوقتى فى مياة معدنيه ومرشحات مائيه!!!!!
> ...


ذكر فضيله المفتى فى بيان رسمى من مكتبه
بانه لم يتنازل عن فتواه بخصوص التبرك ببول الرسول
وللان لم نسمع اى ردوود عن فتوى شرب السجائر فى نهار رمضان
اليكم رابط البيان
http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=64133

تحياتى


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى:
اما ان من يكتب المواضيع هذة لا يعلم  من هو جمال البنا اصلا او انة على وتيرة العيار الى ما صيبش يدوش
او على سبيل عك وليس كلة كويس  ياحبيبى يامسكين جمال البنا هذا رجل ليس من اهل العلم 
ولا تاخذ منة فتوى اصلا و رد علية ك ل العلماء ولا انت بتشوف الى انت عاوز تشةفة بس
 عموما خير وربنا يهدى ويشفى
شمس


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى:
> اما ان من يكتب المواضيع هذة لا يعلم  من هو جمال البنا اصلا او انة على وتيرة العيار الى ما صيبش يدوش
> او على سبيل عك وليس كلة كويس  ياحبيبى يامسكين جمال البنا هذا رجل ليس من اهل العلم
> ولا تاخذ منة فتوى اصلا و رد علية ك ل العلماء ولا انت بتشوف الى انت عاوز تشةفة بس
> ...


عفوا اخى الحبيب انا لم اكتب الى انا عاوزه
اعطينى رابط واحد احد العلماء رد به على المفكر شقيق زعيم الاخوان
لاننى منذ فضيحه قناة اقرا والتبرك ببول الرسول وارضاع الكبير وانا اتابع جميع الجرائد الناطقه باللغه العربيه ولم اجد اى ردود
برجاء افادتى
تحياتى


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار*

حسن أبو الأشبال الزهيري
د . عماد الشربيني
عصام الشعار
وهذا  رابط لاحدهم يرد علية  وذكر  فى نهاية المقال هل يصل صوتى الى الشيخ القرضاوى اقول لة ولك نعم وصل والشيخ القرضاوى قال ان هذا الرجل ليس من اهل العلم لياخذ من علم وانا سمعت هذا  باذنى ورايتة بعينى من الشيخ حفظة الله
http://www.islamonline.net/discussiona/message.jspa?messageID=19652&tstart=0
وغيرهم وبقولك لو عاوز تعرف الامر بجد روح للازهر وهناك اجتمع باهل العلم مثل الشيخ نصر فريد واصل حفة الله واسئلة واسئل  غيرة من العلماء وشوف الرد اية
شمس


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار*

الاخ شمس 
مين فينا الى يروح الازهر انا ام اصحاب الديانه الذى تكلم بالفتوى منهم
مين فينا الى يروح انا ام الشيوخ الافاضل الذين يحاورة ويجادلوه  لمعرفه الصواب من الخطأ
اخى شمس
أ ب الصحافه 
اذا كتب شخص مقال لم يعجب شحص اخر
او اذا كتب شخص مقال به غلطات تاريخيه او ما شابه ذلك
يقوم بالرد عليه فى نفس الجريدة وبنفس مساحه الخبر الملفق
فاذا كانت اى فتوى قيلت خطأ فلابد الرد
وهذا لم يحدث
تحياتى


----------



## googa2007 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار*


الناس دى كل همها الكلام الفارغ
اللى بيأخر ولا يقدم علشان كدة دة حالهم
جهل وتخلف


----------



## googa2007 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار*


الناس دى كل همها الكلام الفارغ
اللى بيأخر ولا يقدم علشان كدة دة حالهم
جهل وتخلف


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار*



googa2007 قال:


> الناس دى كل همها الكلام الفارغ
> اللى بيأخر ولا يقدم علشان كدة دة حالهم
> جهل وتخلف


اصبت ايها الاخ الحبيبgooga2007
فى القرن الواحد والعشرون بتحدثون ويتناقشون على هيافات
وياريت تكون مفيده ( غالبا ما تكون معثرة ) وبدون حل
شكر على مرورك
تحياتى


----------



## يوسف المطرف (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

بصراااااااااااااااااحه اول مرة اسمع بهالشي00000000000000000


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ايه رايك اخى يوسف المطرف فى قائل هذا الكلام
واين رجال الدين اللذين يردون على هذا الكلام اذا كان خطا او صواب
ولماذا هذه الهواجس فى القرن الواحد والعشرون
تحياتى


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل يابيتر حلو اوى بجدربنا يعينك ونغلبهم


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل يابيتر حلو اوى بجدربنا يعينك ونغلبهم


*شكرا على مرورك يا crazy_ girl*
*ولاكن للان لم اجد احد*
* من الشيوخ الافاضل*
* قد رد على هذة الفتوى*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*بمناسبه هذة الفتوة*
*نسبه مبيعات السجائر*
* سوف*
* لا*
*تتاثر*​


----------



## red_pansy (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههه

برافوا يابيتر وعلى العموم هما بيشربوا من غير ما حد يقولهم
مليون سيجاره وبياكلوا وبيشربوا وكمان علانيه 
وبعدين يقولوا " اللهم إنى صائم "
ههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يرحمنا ويباركك​*


----------



## monlove (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

فتاوي عجيبة  !!!!!!!!!!
شكرا علي موضوعك


----------



## BITAR (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *برافوا يابيتر وعلى العموم هما بيشربوا من غير ما حد يقولهم*
> *مليون سيجاره وبياكلوا وبيشربوا وكمان علانيه *
> ...


*شكرا على هذه المجامله*
*وعلى هذا التعليق*
*اللهم أنى صايم*
​


----------



## BITAR (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



monlove قال:


> فتاوي عجيبة !!!!!!!!!!
> شكرا علي موضوعك


*وايه الى مش عجيب*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## mamdooh (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 كل سنه وانتو طيبين 
رمضان ابتدى   ---- ابندى المشاكل --- بداية الاخلاق الصعبة - بداية الخناقات --- ابتدى المياة تقطع وكمان النور- ابتدى ناكل الاكل من غير عيش-- علشان المخبز بيشطب بدرى--- والخضار يغلى والمواصلات ما يعلم بيه اللى ربنا ------ العيش بتبقى ســــــــــــــــــــــــــوده فى رمضان  
علشان كــــــــــــــــــدة يا صايم اشرب سجارتين يمكن اعصابك تهدى وتبطل تشتم وانت صايم وكل علشان شهر رمضان يبقى كريم مش يبقى شهر الجوع القاتل --- وانت ياست ياللى بتشرى الاكل والخضار من السوق كونى رحيمة انت عايزة 1 ك ليه تشترى 5 ك فيه ناس تانية عيشة معك----
امتى القى رمضان ذى ما انتو بتقولوا----   شهر الرحمة  - شهر الكرم   ----- ارحمونا بقى يا خير امه اخرجت للعالمين ----- يا ريت تشوفوا بتعملوا ايه فى رمضان وانتو تعرفو انكم خير امه


----------



## BITAR (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mamdooh قال:


> كل سنه وانتو طيبين
> رمضان ابتدى ---- ابندى المشاكل --- بداية الاخلاق الصعبة - بداية الخناقات --- ابتدى المياة تقطع وكمان النور- ابتدى ناكل الاكل من غير عيش-- علشان المخبز بيشطب بدرى--- والخضار يغلى والمواصلات ما يعلم بيه اللى ربنا ------ العيش بتبقى ســــــــــــــــــــــــــوده فى رمضان
> علشان كــــــــــــــــــدة يا صايم اشرب سجارتين يمكن اعصابك تهدى وتبطل تشتم وانت صايم وكل علشان شهر رمضان يبقى كريم مش يبقى شهر الجوع القاتل --- وانت ياست ياللى بتشرى الاكل والخضار من السوق كونى رحيمة انت عايزة 1 ك ليه تشترى 5 ك فيه ناس تانية عيشة معك----
> امتى القى رمضان ذى ما انتو بتقولوا---- شهر الرحمة - شهر الكرم ----- ارحمونا بقى يا خير امه اخرجت للعالمين ----- يا ريت تشوفوا بتعملوا ايه فى رمضان وانتو تعرفو انكم خير امه


*جديده*
*جديدة*
*ربنا يعدى الشهر دة*
* على *
*خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*
*شكرا على هذا الرد المفحم*​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

اخوتي الاحباء

+ الاخوة المسلمين اخوة لينا في الوطن وممكن يكونوا في نفس العمارة او علي الاقل الشارع ونحن لا نكن لهم سوي كل الحب والسلام اللي بنستمدهم من الله السلام والمحبة فلا اطلب منكم سوي ان نتجنب الحوارت الغير مثمرة ونصلي ان الرب يرشدهم الي النور والحقيقة فقط لا غير 

سلام ومحبة المسيح فلتكون مع الجميع


----------



## mamdooh (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> اخوتي الاحباء
> 
> + الاخوة المسلمين اخوة لينا في الوطن وممكن يكونوا في نفس العمارة او علي الاقل الشارع ونحن لا نكن لهم سوي كل الحب والسلام اللي بنستمدهم من الله السلام والمحبة فلا اطلب منكم سوي ان نتجنب الحوارت الغير مثمرة ونصلي ان الرب يرشدهم الي النور والحقيقة فقط لا غير
> 
> سلام ومحبة المسيح فلتكون مع الجميع



الاخت الفاضلة ---- انا من مبداء فتح القلب والصراحة اتكلمت لكن فى واقع الامر انا من غلبى وقلة حلتى بتكلم على الاقل ده اللى اقدر اعملة--- الناس فى رمضان اللى انتى وصفتيهم باخوة لنا فى الوطن هم اخوه لنا ده بالنسبة لنا لاننا ان كرهنا فاننا نخطىء احنا لا نكره احد --- ما علينا الناس ده ياستى اللى هما صايمين رمضان بيتحول الى وحش ضارية فى الاكل فى المواصلات فى المكاتب  الحكومية - فى الشوارع - فى مخبز العيش - فى اسواق الخضار وخلافة فى العمل ---- وها تلاقى عباره واحده لو هما عارفين انك مسيحى ((( ما تخلى عندك دم انت علشان مسيحى وفاطر مش حاسس بينا- او اللهم انى صائم --- كان ربنا مش عارف انهم صايمين ))))
ولو هم مش عارفين ها يقول لو سمحت متخلنيش افطر عليك -- مش عارف العبارة ده معناه ايه يعنى انا تربيزة وهو ها يفطر عليا---
انا انصح المسلم حتى يكونوا فعلا من خير امة اخرجت للعالمين انه عندما يصوم ---- يعرف انه فى علاقة خاصة مع خالقة وانه يعبد الله بصومة وعليه يجب ان يحب ويخدم مخلوقات الله اللى هما الناس يعنى جتى يكون صومة مقبول---مش يبقى صايم وحرامى - ولاا شتام - ولا اعصابه تفلت منه-- وميجيش بعد الفطر يحبس الاكل بسيجارة فيها ........ 
لكن الامر الواقع اننا فى بلاد خير امه اخرجت للعالمين فيه ان تؤمن بالله نقره وانك تعامل مخلوقات الله معامله كريمة نقرة اخرى
باسلام يا خير امة لو انت مش موجوده اساس كانت بقيت الامم ارتحت من خير امة----


----------



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mamdooh قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة ---- انا من مبداء فتح القلب والصراحة اتكلمت لكن فى واقع الامر انا من غلبى وقلة حلتى بتكلم على الاقل ده اللى اقدر اعملة--- الناس فى رمضان اللى انتى وصفتيهم باخوة لنا فى الوطن هم اخوه لنا ده بالنسبة لنا لاننا ان كرهنا فاننا نخطىء احنا لا نكره احد --- ما علينا الناس ده ياستى اللى هما صايمين رمضان بيتحول الى وحش ضارية فى الاكل فى المواصلات فى المكاتب الحكومية - فى الشوارع - فى مخبز العيش - فى اسواق الخضار وخلافة فى العمل ---- وها تلاقى عباره واحده لو هما عارفين انك مسيحى ((( ما تخلى عندك دم انت علشان مسيحى وفاطر مش حاسس بينا- او اللهم انى صائم --- كان ربنا مش عارف انهم صايمين ))))
> ولو هم مش عارفين ها يقول لو سمحت متخلنيش افطر عليك -- مش عارف العبارة ده معناه ايه يعنى انا تربيزة وهو ها يفطر عليا---
> انا انصح المسلم حتى يكونوا فعلا من خير امة اخرجت للعالمين انه عندما يصوم ---- يعرف انه فى علاقة خاصة مع خالقة وانه يعبد الله بصومة وعليه يجب ان يحب ويخدم مخلوقات الله اللى هما الناس يعنى جتى يكون صومة مقبول---مش يبقى صايم وحرامى - ولاا شتام - ولا اعصابه تفلت منه-- وميجيش بعد الفطر يحبس الاكل بسيجارة فيها ........
> لكن الامر الواقع اننا فى بلاد خير امه اخرجت للعالمين فيه ان تؤمن بالله نقره وانك تعامل مخلوقات الله معامله كريمة نقرة اخرى
> باسلام يا خير امة لو انت مش موجوده اساس كانت بقيت الامم ارتحت من خير امة----


*رد اكثر من رائع*
*ولكن لى سؤال فى حد فطر عليك*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mamdooh (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:close_tem
ايوه يا عم امة لا الله الاالله فطرت عليا----مبسوط بقى


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mamdooh قال:


> :close_tem
> ايوه يا عم امة لا الله الاالله فطرت عليا----مبسوط بقى


*انتا فهمتنى غلط*
*عموما تعيش وتاكل غيرها*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*تحياتى*
*:ura1:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هيه جت يعنى على السجارتين 
ده اكتريتهم بيفطر فى البيت
 ويطلع ويوقلك الله هما انى صائم 
والله اعلم مين الالى صايم ومين الالى مش صايم  ​*


----------



## ASTRO (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

فتوى تحفة


----------



## BITAR (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> *هيه جت يعنى على السجارتين ​*
> *ده اكتريتهم بيفطر فى البيت*
> *ويطلع ويوقلك الله هما انى صائم *
> 
> *والله اعلم مين الالى صايم ومين الالى مش صايم *​


*ايه الى فكركم بالمشاركه دى *
*دلوقتى*
*رمضان خلص*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: يا صائم  رمضان ممكن تشرب سجارتين فى النهار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ASTRO قال:


> فتوى تحفة


*خلاص نحطها فى *
*المتحف*
* لرمضان الجاى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المشاركه*​


----------

